# New line always tangles on me..



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Whenever I restring my fishing reels, the first couple times out are spent dealing with finicky line that bunches up or birdnests, but it eventually seems to straighten out. Anybody have tips on how to avoid this? I usually just use Berkeley trilene by the way...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you referring to spinning reels or baitcaster's? How you allow the line to come off the spool makes the difference. Does not make any difference whether it is braid, mono or fluro. One thing that can be a problem with mono and fluro is the age of the line you purchase as well as the conditions under which the retailer stored. I always purchase my line from a tackle supplier, never from a big box store as there is a good chance you could be getting bulk purchase/long time stored material.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Shortdrift said:


> Are you referring to spinning reels or baitcaster's? How you allow the line to come off the spool makes the difference. Does not make any difference whether it is braid, mono or fluro. One thing that can be a problem with mono and fluro is the age of the line you purchase as well as the conditions under which the retailer stored. I always purchase my line from a tackle supplier, never from a big box store as there is a good chance you could be getting bulk purchase/long time stored material.


Thanks for the response, and to answers your question a Spinning reel. How do I make sure the line is coming off the spool correctly?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I lay the spool on the ground (any surface) and make sure the line comes off the spool in the same rotational direction as as the spinning reel spool. Simply point the spinning reel spool at the line spool and the line should be coming off the spool in a counter clockwise directionwhile the spinning reel bail is rotating counter clockwise also as viewed from the read. I only spool 75 yards of line on my spinning reels at a time. I use a lower cost mono as backing to facilitate filling the reel spool. Also check your PM's for a note I sent.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

X 2 what Shortdrift said. Also, over filling a spool can cause those same problems. The top rim of the spool should be overhanging a bit like this pic.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Yup Get a big reel and fill it up half way.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

another thing you can do to eliminate twisted line is let out bare line behind a boat and drag it around for a few minutes then slowly reel the line back in. it will also work in a flowing stream if you don't have access to a boat.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you have an old reel it could be causing the line twists. Damaged reels are no good.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

try this when filling the reel note which way your spinning the spool to feed the reel, after a bunch of cranks filling the reel stop and open the bail if your line jumps off like a spring flip the filling spool over so it winds off the other way. crank some more line on and stop open bail see difference . ?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

If your using 300 yd spools of Trilene lay the spool on the floor label side down and the line will go on correctly on a spinning reel. Or you can do what Sherman said.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Nobody has mentioned line diameter yet. What size line are you using? I never put anything over 8# on 2500 size spinning reels.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

I am usually using 6 or 8# test, at least when I am going for steelhead.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the way I put line on a spinning reel is start with the spool laying flat with the label up. I spool holding the line until it starts twisting then I turn the spool over and spool until the line starts to twist then turn it back over. I keep doing this until the reel is about 1/8" below the rim.
sherman


----------



## NGBASSIN (Jun 26, 2012)

another trick that has helped me that I dont think anyone has mentioned, put the line through ONLY the first eye of the rod. This will help with the twist and guide it into the reel without any of the twist coming from multiple eyelets. I started doing this when spooling a few years back and have minimal problems when doing it this way and making sure the line is filling your spool the opposite way it was on the original spool.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> X 2 what Shortdrift said. Also, over filling a spool can cause those same problems. The top rim of the spool should be overhanging a bit like this pic.
> View attachment 283503


(OR A BIT "MORE"!) If put on incorrectly, this(over-fill) will eventually create the dreaded " Spin Reel Birds-Nest"!! It is otherwise impossble to keep "tension" on the line while fishing to prevent this from happening(again if "back-spooled" onto the reel verses correctly). A good way to make sure you're doing it right is to stop after a couple dozen reel handle cranks, then push the reel (slowly) towards the feeder spool. If you see the line start to twist, flip the spool over 180 degrees and continue to fill your reel. Another way to put line on is to put the spool in a vise secured(but not tightly!) to a bolt like an axle. Reel the line onto your reel with the reel parallel to the spool-not at a right angle like the method above. Stop and check for twisting like above, if twisting is beginning, simply flip the spool over on the axle bolt and finish the respool. Keeping tension on the line with two fingers out ahead of the reel when respooling can help keep loops from forming on the reel.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The way I learned and have always respooled my reels is by pulling the line thru a cloth wrapped around my hand. You want it tightly wound but not so much as to bury the line in the spool. Most of my spin gear is backed with mono and tied with a uni-knot to a 125 yard spool of braid, followed by a flouro harness.
I like an 1/8" spool lip overhang to keep it from springing off or birdnesting.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

On my untralight's, i flip the spool about every 5-10 cranks,(watch the line as it will tell you), then, I leave mine on the dash for a few days and let the sun warm them up.


----------



## Fishing Jay24 (Nov 8, 2015)

could try the tips above and i have also been using KVD line and lure, it is a line conditioner and that helps with keeping the line conditioned and less line twist. Also helps wick away the water from the line while fishing so the line doesnt soak up as much water. It also improves casting distance which is also a bonus!


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Fishing Jay24 said:


> could try the tips above and i have also been using KVD line and lure, it is a line conditioner and that helps with keeping the line conditioned and less line twist. Also helps wick away the water from the line while fishing so the line doesnt soak up as much water. It also improves casting distance which is also a bonus!


Jay sounds like a good suggestion, I’ve tried real magic line conditioner, nothing worse than having a big ole birds-nest or loops fly off the spinning reel when a steelhead hits your line!! Then you just have to bring in that that steelhead in hand over hand and then untangle the mess when you finally land that cromer! BPS has Real Magic for $7.95 a can.


----------

